# help!! how do i feed my lion?



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

hello,

i have just brought a lion with my fun credits, but it's hungry and i cant find how to feed it!

please help

Keeley


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi
Step by step 

Click the tab at the top for the fun shop
then click "buy stuff" ( left hand side)
choose the catogory Pets & press go
Choose buy now on the food ( right hand side)
then click your inventory ( left hand side)
find the food, click use item ( right hand side)
check thge pets name is correct (should be  your pet name )
( if you have two pets you will have to choose who your feeding)
then click use item again, repeat often as this keeps pets happy!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i dont have the buy stuff tab?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Keeley
Ive just realised its because you are no longer a charter member, pets are a charter feature. sorry! 
on the plus side your lion wont die!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i have never been a charter member, thats what confused me lol no worries. Thanks for getting back to me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmmm Very strange! I will have to ask Boss man for you  sorry!


----------

